# Eco Lamps KR90FW- Freshwater led unit



## Alastair (28 Mar 2014)

Having recently changed my lighting, i thought it would be a good opportunity to do a small review and my opinion on the above units that are currently on my latest tank  http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/currently-unnamed-1400-litre-biggie.29326/

id read up on some reviews of their marine variants and from peoples feedback on forums, and after a chat with Sanj, i decided these were the ones for me.
They are very popular on the marine side, and par readings are massively high which was also what attracted me to them. They are just beginning to expand into the freshwater side so hopefully this review might give people who are thinking of a new led unit an additional option to think about.

Here is the fancy stuff all about them http://www.eco-lamps.com/

I was eagerly awaiting these for a few weeks as they are shipped to order, so from my initial contact with rachel at ecolamps.co.uk, (who is extremely helpful and must have one of the best email response rates)  it took about 3 to 4 weeks for them to arrive roughly. mine were 2 x 48 inch versions in silver.

they came last thursday well packed and when opened, the boxing immediately stands out.

very posh.....



and after pulling all the bits out like a child at xmas this is everything that comes in each box.....



i was quite surprised how slim these units are, i was expecting them to be really chunky given the power of them but they arent and are very light too.





first initial impressions was that these were really good quality. id been a little hesitant with the units, with having some blue leds so was curious to get them up as quick as possible.
They came with both hanging kit and aluminium tank bracket which looks very nice but i had to use cables.

the instructions at first glance made it seem really hard to work out how to program them but after a play about for an hour, i realised how simple it was. i believe a new controller is being made for them now which is much easier. But it was just a case of ignoring everything else and going straight to auto setting, change to user and then input times, power percentages for each of the channels and then an off time that was it. simples. the contoller is built into the side of each unit.

here are the two units plugged up after fiddling about


note the audio cables connecting the 2 together, these come with each unit and allow you to multi link so i didnt have to go through setting the time, manually changing the default on off power etc etc. The second one just runs in tandem with the first.

what i hadnt taken into account is that with my tank being so big, the light spread wasnt enough for full illumination of the tank edges at 10cm above water as they have 55 degree lenses. i knew 48 might be too small....doh. but easily resolved as im in the process of switching them out for full 72 inch versions in black nom nom. for the photo purposes i have them raised as high as possible for full spread.

it took minutes to hang them, and once on, i was pretty gobsmacked. These things have some serious punch. light goes right to where its needed to and not all over the room. I was really unsure that the blue would over power everything but it didnt even at a mix of 70/70. currently on 40/70 and not too low down. Colour rendition is perfect and everything looks so clear and natural. Plants really pop. 

I know Dan Crawford had mentioned my tank looking really clear when he popped by to say hello and have a snoop, but this made it look like there was no water in the tank.

heres a couple of pictures of the units over the tank, i havent adjusted colour or anything. their is a slight yellow to the water purely from the alder cones but the lights even seemed to make that almost invisible.




Luckily i have a par meter on loan currently and when i tested them on full whack, the readings are massive. i have them written somewhere so will stick them up. in water too the par was far greater than other units ive had.
ive only ever had a couple of led units before but Really impressed with the look, controllability, and the price range is good too. they'll take me a bit of tinkering to find the right limit to stay below before i go hitting high light. 
The storm function is fun to play with too and flick it in demo mode and you can really see what you can do with it.

They start from £225 for the 12 inch up to £875 for the massive 72inch unit.
Which compared to the rest of the range eco lamps offer is really cheap.
 These were from www.eco-lamps.co.uk.
I spoke with Rachel throughout the whole shipping process and id ordered a load of seachem ferts from her too as she runs Weston Marine life so is a hobbyist herself. I got constant up to date info on how long was left etc.
The prices along with the picture of the unit are to be updated as the picture of the lights isnt right. I think the whole website is getting updated shortly.

Overall i think these are great units at a really good price and cant wait to get the right size over my set up and see how the tank grows. I haven't got anything negative to say about them which is unusual for me as im always picky. No led buzz, very little heat from the lights themselves and no whirring fans on them which is a bonus too (they dont come with them). well worth a look into. Would be good to see a few other members with one of these above their tanks at some point.


----------



## kirk (28 Mar 2014)

Very posh, that tank is a beast, I like the fact that the light units don't distract from the tank. I did zoom in on the pics to see if anyone was swimming around in the tank having a 
trim.


----------



## allan angus (28 Mar 2014)

great review  they do look nice , think i will keep an eye on these the price is high but led light prices are still dropping hopefully to a point where i can afford a nice set tike this


----------



## Edvet (28 Mar 2014)

So the tiles didn't cut it?, These look nice, will it stay low tech?


----------



## Lindy (28 Mar 2014)

Wow. the lights look well worth the wait!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Mar 2014)

Excellent Al, really impressive lights with a really nice colour rendition. 
I actually quite like the light fall off at either end. I like the depth it gives to your scape, highlighting the middle perfectly.
They look well made too!
 Nice one.


----------



## sanj (28 Mar 2014)

Al,

you put me to shame. I was meant to write up about the Pacific Suns.  I remember Rachel from way back in 2009 when I bought a KR92 for my reef. I drove over to Weston Marine Life and spent the best part of a day there talking to her and her husband. I think the main issue for me with these lights is that I would not easily be able to suspend them side by side on the light bar I have. However if you can or have a narrower tank these look like a good option.

Where the instructions in Chinese English? It can be a struggle lol.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2014)

Very posh and good review too, Alastair. Perhaps what we need is a separate review forum where all our reviews can be collated under relevant headings.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Mar 2014)

Troi said:


> Very posh and good review too, Alastair. Perhaps what we need is a separate review forum where all our reviews can be collated under relevant headings.



Excellent idea Troi Boi.


----------



## Alastair (28 Mar 2014)

kirk said:


> Very posh, that tank is a beast, I like the fact that the light units don't distract from the tank. I did zoom in on the pics to see if anyone was swimming around in the tank having a
> trim.


I know.  I just looked at that first photo of the lights against the tank. Gives the sense of scale. I see it each day so seems average now. Ill have my dream amano whopper in 2 or 3 years time. A couple of these beasts would be ideal. 

Your right they dont really take the focus away from the scape as they are so slim. 

Ps...I end up almost swimming in it each time I fiddle about or do a gravel clean. 



allan angus said:


> great review  they do look nice , think i will keep an eye on these the price is high but led light prices are still dropping hopefully to a point where i can afford a nice set tike this


They are allan. Very nice. And for the features etc they arent too badly priced really. Super light too. 
Hopefully mate  




Edvet said:


> So the tiles didn't cut it?, These look nice, will it stay low tech?



Oh nothing wrong with the tiles Ed it was partly down to the fact that with the huge amount of emmersed wood it blocked alot of the light in certain places with them being on the one rail. Still fantastic the tiles.  These eco lamps are on a different level to compare really. If that makes sense. 

And yep ill be staying low tech ive just got to work out whats low tech on these ha ha


----------



## Alastair (28 Mar 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Wow. the lights look well worth the wait!



Definitely are/were. Very nice.  



Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Excellent Al, really impressive lights with a really nice colour rendition.
> I actually quite like the light fall off at either end. I like the depth it gives to your scape, highlighting the middle perfectly.
> They look well made too!
> Nice one.



Thanks Nathaniel,  
Couldnt agree more.  Colour when fiddled around with is brilliant. I can't show on camera what they give off in person. 

Hmmm thanks for that on the fall off. Youve got me thinking now lol.


----------



## Alastair (28 Mar 2014)

sanj said:


> Al,
> 
> you put me to shame. I was meant to write up about the Pacific Suns.  I remember Rachel from way back in 2009 when I bought a KR92 for my reef. I drove over to Weston Marine Life and spent the best part of a day there talking to her and her husband. I think the main issue for me with these lights is that I would not easily be able to suspend them side by side on the light bar I have. However if you can or have a narrower tank these look like a good option.
> 
> Where the instructions in Chinese English? It can be a struggle lol.



Hey Sanj

Yes she's really really nice and knows her stuff as does her hubby.  Id mentioned to her about you using the kr92 on your old reef tank. 

You could suspend side by side mate. The cables are loops which then clamp together so perfect for a bar etc. No need to drill holes through or anything. I should have took a photo of that actually. 
Oh wait you mean side by side how I have them. Yes your right as youve just got the one single bar. 
Wonder if theyll bring out a wider lensed version at some point?? 

Instructions are in perfect english mate. No googley translated versions 




Troi said:


> Very posh and good review too, Alastair. Perhaps what we need is a separate review forum where all our reviews can be collated under relevant headings.



Good idea Tim. Will pass that idea on to Dan I think. Would be great. A forum within a forum. Lighting filters diffusers etc. Perfect


----------



## kirk (28 Mar 2014)

If I had a tank that size I'd have to tie my moobs up to stop them getting wet during maintenance.     just a thought have ukaps already done a calender no not of moobs I was thinking of great tanks like this?? I'd look forward to getting through the year.  I'd buy one.  The more photogenic people may pose with their tank.


----------



## Alastair (28 Mar 2014)

kirk said:


> If I had a tank that size I'd have to tie my moobs up to stop them getting wet during maintenance.     just a thought have ukaps already done a calender no not of moobs I was thinking of great tanks like this?? I'd look forward to getting through the year.  I'd buy one.  The more photogenic people may pose with their tank.


Ha ha. I was once like that.  Until I kicked myself in gear. 
A little off thread here but: 
They probably have but how its viewed is that although for instance,  a thread is started and its asked how many would be interested in one, and most people will be saying yes ill have one etc etc but then they get made and maybe a quarter of those who showed interest buy one the rest then sit their.


----------



## tim (28 Mar 2014)

Alastair said:


> Ha ha. I was once like that.  Until I kicked myself in gear.
> A little off thread here but:
> They probably have but how its viewed is that although for instance,  a thread is started and its asked how many would be interested in one, and most people will be saying yes ill have one etc etc but then they get made and maybe a quarter of those who showed interest buy one the rest then sit their.


If people paid upfront then that's all good, I'd be willing to


----------



## Gary Nelson (28 Mar 2014)

Lovely stuff... A great review too Ali...  I'll be ordering mine this weekend


----------



## Alastair (28 Mar 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> Lovely stuff... A great review too Ali...  I'll be ordering mine this weekend



Awesome buddy.  2 eco members in the club now


----------

